# متجدد : كل ما يخص الخزانات من التحليل على البرامج الانشائية- التصميم -التنفيذ -العزل



## step6 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا شايف اني المنتدي هنا مقصر في تصميم الخزانات مع انها فيها اهمية جامدة جدا لاختلافها عن تصميم باقي العناصر الخرسانية 
لذلك رايت فتح موضوع جديد والرجاء من الادراة تثبيته ووضع كل ما هو مختص بتصميم الخزانات سواء الارضية منها او العالية المستطيلة او الدائرية 
وسوف ابدا هنا ب3 محاضرات بهما مثالين خطفتهم من احد المنتديات


----------



## step6 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

ان شاء الله 
عندي كتاب رائع جدا في تصميم الخزانات للدكتور عبد الرحمن مجاهد (من رايي دة افضل كتاب وضع حتى الان ومهندسين كتير بتستخدمه) في تصميم الخزانات بس للاسف دة كتا ب ضخم جدا اكتر من الف ورقة سوف احاول اسحب منه سكنر كذا مثال وواضعهم في الموضوع بس الايام دي مشغول شوية وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## step6 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*وهذة كمان امثلة منقولة*

وكمان مثالين في مجال الخزانات


----------



## محمد دهشورى (28 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
فعلا الموضوع ده مهم جدا ومحدش كتير بيتكلم فيه 
ياريت محدش يبخل باى معلومه عنده حول الموضوع

مرفق مع المشاركه ملفين ارجو الاستفاده منهم
تقبلوا خالص تحياتى


----------



## hassananas (29 أكتوبر 2009)

كتاب رائع فى تصميم الخزانات الخرسانيه Design of liquid retaining conc. structures 

ان شاء الكتاب يبقى مفيد للجميع 

وبصراحه الكتاب جميل فى نظرى.
http://ifile.it/h3dzvqe


----------



## خيطو (28 نوفمبر 2009)

Structural Engineering Water Tanks
gene gopenko

pic not available

download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/155990012/44cf644/Structural_Engineering_Water_T.html​


----------



## م . أبو بكر (29 ديسمبر 2009)

لقد طرق الملتقى موضوع الخزانات عشرات المرات .

و تم إدراج عشرات المواضيع عن تصميم و تنفيذ و عزل و مخططات أوتوكاد كاملة لمشاريع الخزانات الأرضية و العالية .

و لو جربنا استخدام كلمة خزان في محرك بحث الملتقى ستفاجأ بكمية هذه المواضيع .

و منها موضوع لي يتعلق بالخزانات فيه جمع لهذه المواضيع .

هذه المقدمة تكون رداً على أن هناك تقصير في الملتقى حيال موضوع الخزانات .

على كل حال بارك الله بك ، و نحن نرحب بأية إضافة على هذا الموضوع علماً أنني حملت جميع الملفات في هذا الموضوع و هي ممتازة و هي إضافة هامة و مفيدة .

و بخصوص التثبيت ففيما مضى تم تثبيت موضوع حول الخزانات لمدة سنة تقريباً و قد حوى مئات المشاركات و آلاف القراءات .. و سنقوم بتثبيت هذا الموضوع نزولاً عند رغبات الأعضاء .

شكراً لكم .

أخوكم : م . أبو بكر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحليل خزان أرضي ببرنامج الساب (بالتفصيل)+ بطريقة يدوية ‏(




1 2 3 4 5)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

روابط جديدة لشرح فيديو: لتحليل خزان عالي أسطواني مخروطي باستخدام برنامج الساب


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

صور لعزل خزان باللفائف البتومينية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*الى اهل الخبره فى عزل الخزانات من الداخل ‏(



1 2)*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كارثه خزان مياة يرتفع عن الارض 10 سم اسبوعيا ؟؟؟ ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

خزان ماء على برج حديدي ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كتب عن تصميم الخزانات المائية العالية والأرضية ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

طلب كود اختبار خزان ارضى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

تسليح سقف حله خزان عالى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

خزانات المياه (صب الخرسانة ) ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكلة تعشيش في جدران خزان


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الخزان الارضي ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

هل تصمم خزانات المياه كwtaer.section في بقية دول العالم ‏(



1 2 3 4)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الاشتراطات الصحية الواجب توافرها في خزانات مياه الشرب


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

لماذا يتم بناء حوائط من الطوب الأحمر حول الحخرسانة المسلحة لجسم الخزان


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مراحل تنفيذ خزان عالي ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

موقع يساعد على حساب الأوزان وتصميم الخرسانات والتسليح ‏(



1 2 3 4 5)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كتاب عن : تصميم الخزان الدائري...Circular Concrete Tanks ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

خطوات بناء مسبح منزلي....فيديو+صور ‏(



1 2)


----------



## م . أبو بكر (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كم تقييماً يجب أن نرفع للأخت سنا الإسلام على هذه الإضافات الكريمة .

بارك الله بك و عليك و بوأك من الجنة منزلاً .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> كم تقييماً يجب أن نرفع للأخت سنا الإسلام على هذه الإضافات الكريمة .
> 
> بارك الله بك و عليك و بوأك من الجنة منزلاً .
> 
> م . أبو بكر



جزاكم الله خيرا م ابو بكر 
انا ما فعلت شئ كل هذه اضافتكم ومساهماتكم للقسم و أقوم بتجميعها ان شاء الله للتسهيل على الزملاء
فحضرتك من قمت بتثبيت الموضوع لأهميته
جزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات كاملة عن تصميم الخزان المستطيل Rectangular Concrete Tanks - PCA - US ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشروع انشاء خزان مياة رائع جدا ‏(



1 2 3)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

العزل المائى لخزانات المياه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

سؤال في تصميم سقف يحمل 3تانكي مياة سعة 3000لتر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ما هي طرق تصميم قواعد الخزان العالى (elevated tank)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

تسرب في خزان كونكريتي سعة 100م3 رجاء احد يساعدني


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مهم : مجموعة ملفات عن كل ما يخص الخزانات بكافة انواعها ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كل شيء عن خزانات مياة الشرب ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

النوته الحسابيه لتصميم خزان مازوت محمل علي كمره دائريه محمله علي خوازيق ‏(



1 2 3)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*مخططات أتوكاد لخزان أرضي سعة 2000 متر مكعب مع غرف المضخات
موضح التسليح وكامل التفاصيل *


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كيفية تسليح خزان المياه الارضى ‏(



1 2 3 4)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

لأول مررة كيفية عزل المسابح بمادة الفيبر جلاس المقاوم بالصووور ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

تفاصيل عن تنفيذ المسبح بالصور مع الرسوم التنفيذيه ......... ‏(




1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

خطوات انشاء مسبح منزلي (بالصور) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*Design of Liquid retaining Concrete Structures*

Design of Liquid retaining Concrete Structures​ 



​ 
Download Link​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?vmthd23i0lw​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 ديسمبر 2009)

كتاب : Design of Liquid retaining Concrete Structures


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 يناير 2010)

صور عزل حمام سباحة +غرفة المواتير + غرفة تدوير المياة ( لم يكتمل تشطيبة)


----------



## harmel (8 يناير 2010)

عندى كتاب فى كيفية عزل وحقن الخزانات الخرسانيه وانا على استعداد لاى استفسارات خاصه بهذا الموضوع


----------



## habawe (24 يناير 2010)

*habawe*

_السلام عليكم_ 
_العفو الملفات الخاصة بالخزانات مادا تفتح ولا تتحمل عندي اذا ممكن رد على الموضوع او طريقة توضح التحميل للملفات لانو موضوع كثير يهمني_


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

صور لعزل حمام سباحة باللفائف البتومينية ​ 
الرابط:


http://www.4shared.com/file/207612349/617277c7/___.html​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 يناير 2010)

habawe قال:


> _السلام عليكم_
> _العفو الملفات الخاصة بالخزانات مادا تفتح ولا تتحمل عندي اذا ممكن رد على الموضوع او طريقة توضح التحميل للملفات لانو موضوع كثير يهمني_



أى مشاركة فيها مشكلة بملفاتها تقصد حضرتك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 يناير 2010)

harmel قال:


> عندى كتاب فى كيفية عزل وحقن الخزانات الخرسانيه وانا على استعداد لاى استفسارات خاصه بهذا الموضوع



اذا كان حضرتك تقدر ترفعه فى الملتقى على اى رابط ليتمكن جميع الزملاء من تحميله والاستفادة منه تكون مشكورا
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 فبراير 2010)

*Design of liquid-containing concrete structures for earthquake forces*

Design of liquid-containing concrete structures for earthquake forces​ 


​ 
Download link​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zjjmjtiw4zn​


----------



## djamel b (4 مارس 2010)

*كتب في تصميم الخزانات المعدنية les réservoirs او the tanks construction*​ 
نظرا لنقص المراجع الهندسية باللغة الفرنسية اقدم لكم هذه الملفات المفيدة جدا جدا في ميدان تصميم وانشاء الخزانات المعدنية بمختلف اشكالها و احجامها و استخداماتها 

وهي مفيدة حتى لمن لا يحسن الفرنسية لما فيها من رسوم توضيحية

ارجوا ان اكون قد وفقت في تلبية رغباتكم 

لا تنسوا الردود ​ 
كلما ازدادت الردود زاد المردود.

بالتوفيق للجميع.

و الان مع الروابط.

http://www.mediafire.com/?2mniotulywy
http://www.mediafire.com/?ykyt5njyliy
http://www.mediafire.com/?mfzyj5g4rhy
http://www.mediafire.com/?mznzmilmzkl
http://www.mediafire.com/?mn2vnzyenmt
http://www.mediafire.com/?2y1nnmmziq2
http://www.mediafire.com/?mdt0znmyjyk:77:​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 مارس 2010)

دراسة Tanks steel كروي الشكل لتخزين الهايدروكاربونات.


----------



## hassananas (25 مارس 2010)

*circular storage tanks and siols*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t189155.htmlcircular storage tanks and siols

this is a book about circular storage tanks and siols. Dr. Magdy


http://ifile.it/p7dw1fs/0419235604__gigle.ws.rar

rar password : gigle.ws​


----------



## khzm (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ملف بي دي إف يوضح بالشرح و الصور مراحل استخدام القالب المنزلق في تنفيذ خزان دائري كبير الشكل 
مع ذكر ميزاته و مواصفاته , و الموضوع منقول من أحد المواقع الهندسية الرسمية​


----------



## احمد الديب (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرفق محاضرات المهندس عز الدين مصطفى للخزانات 

مهندس احمد الديب
لا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 مايو 2010)

موضوع قيم وشامل كل مواضيع الخزانات فشكراً لصاحب الموضوع وشكراً للاخت سنا علي مجهوداتها في الموضوع


----------



## ايمن حسين (11 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك في عملكم وعلمكم


----------



## abedcosaid (11 يوليو 2010)

thank you


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أغسطس 2010)

الخزانات​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أغسطس 2010)

Analysis and Design of elevated tank


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 سبتمبر 2010)

خطوات عزل خزان الماء الأرضي باستخدام اللفائف (الرولات)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد معلومات عن خزانات الفروسمنت


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الهبوط المرن لقاعدة منشا مائي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 يناير 2011)

فيديو تنفيذ حمام سباحة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 أبريل 2011)

كتاب تصميم خزانات خرسانية-رائع جداً


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 أبريل 2011)

المواصفات الفنية لمشاريع المياه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 أبريل 2011)

اعادة رفع المواصفات الفنية لمشاريع المياه - بروابط ميديافير


----------



## s.sakr (14 أبريل 2011)

the all thanks for the all


----------



## sampool (29 مايو 2011)

طيب شوفو الجديد دا
http://www.build-my-own-inground-pool.com/create-the-base-plate-for-the-pool.htm
وادونا رايكم وجاهزين لاى مساعدة....بس
عشان خاطر عيون حلوين..وااسفاى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 يوليو 2011)

حمام السباحة باللغة الانجليزية مشروع تخرج جامعة القاهرة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 يوليو 2011)

كتاب في تصميم الخزانات الكونكريتية على الميديا فاير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 يوليو 2011)

ملف جميل فى تصميم الخزانات


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 يوليو 2011)

كتاب متميز فى تصميم الخزانات ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 يوليو 2011)

تصميم حمام السباحة باللغة العربية ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 يوليو 2011)

صور متميزة لحمامات السباحة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 يوليو 2011)

فيديو تنفيذ حمام سباحة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 يوليو 2011)

نموذج جميل لحمام السباحة ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 يوليو 2011)

تصميم حمامات السباحه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 يوليو 2011)

ملف شامل عن حمامات السباحة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 يوليو 2011)

موضوع كامل لتصميم الخزان الارضي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 يوليو 2011)

كتاب متميز فى تصميم الخزانات ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 يوليو 2011)

مشروع الخزان بالساب 2000


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 يوليو 2011)

فيديو تنفيذ حمام سباحة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 يوليو 2011)

معايير تصميم و تنفيذ حمامات السباحة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 يوليو 2011)

ثلاثه كتب في تحليل تصميم الخزانات المياه @@@ design of water tank


----------



## م.محمد على مصطفى (27 يوليو 2011)

اريد تحميل هذة المحاضرات و ياريت يتم رفعها فى اقرب وقت ممكن
:15:


----------



## سايامي (12 سبتمبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## وليد بن حمد (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً لكم .


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

فيديوهات حمام السباحة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Design Of Concrete Tanks


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

كورس جميل جدا فى تصميم الخزانات ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Underground Concrete Tanks


----------



## farah alabbadi (4 يونيو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## محمد السعيد على (4 يونيو 2012)

المهندسه / سنا الاسلام 
حفظك الله من كل سوء وانار قلبك بحب الله ورسوله وكتب لك الخير على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## eng.awad2 (9 يونيو 2012)

الفرق بين الخزان البولى ايثلين والفايبر وايهما اجدى الخرسانى ام الفايبر او البولى ايثلين


----------



## eng_egp (18 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررر


----------



## Civil QC (9 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير .. تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## هشام احمد فليفل (7 أبريل 2013)

دور المساح فى الاعمال الانشائية بالتفصيل مع الصور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هاني علي 26 (12 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## samirgad (4 يناير 2014)

اين الصور والملفات


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (19 مايو 2014)

مشكورين على المجهود الكبير وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (14 يونيو 2014)

مشكورين يا شباب


----------



## aboodi_makki (21 ديسمبر 2014)

:59:


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر*

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا لكن الرجاء رفع مخططات اتوكاد تفصيلية قدر الإمكان و صور او فيديوهات تفصيلية للتنفيذ مع تسلسل خطوات العمل لكل انواع الخزانات


----------



## aboodi_makki (22 ديسمبر 2014)

الاحتياج المائي في تصميم الخزانات


----------

